# ماهو المطلوب لمصنع لصنع قوالب ثلج



## نمرون (7 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصلاة والسلام علي سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اخوني اولاً اشكر جميع القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الذي يشمل نخبه كبيره من الخبراء واهل العلم ومحبين الخير وجزاهم الله كل خير 

عندي كم سؤال وان شاء الله اجد الحل عندكم باذن الله

هل مصنع الثلج مكلف وكم يكلف بالمال
هل تحتاج قوالب الثلج الي مواد خاصه تضاف للماء لصنع القوالب دون المتر0
هل استطيع ان اصنع قالب ثلج في فريزر ثلاجة منزلي دون ان اضيف لها مواد ودون ان تتاثر بالاجواء الخارجيه يعنى ما يذوب بسرعه عند اخراجه من الثلاجه0
هل توجد شروط وطرق معينه لصنع قالب الثلج وماهي العيوب المميزات والفروقات بين شي واخر0

الله يستر ويحفظه له كل غالي ان شاء الله على من يجاوب على سؤالي اويهتم به وجزاكم الله جميعاً كل خير وبارك الله فيكم ولا يحرمنا منكم ومن ردودكم ​


----------



## aati badri (8 مايو 2010)

وإنا معك لمنتظرون


----------



## نمرون (9 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافيه وبارك الله فيكم مافي احد يعلمنا كيف خلاص زعلنا ههههههههههههههه
الله يرحمنا برحمته ويرحم المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
للرفع للفائده


----------



## نمرون (11 مايو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده 00سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## صافي الود (12 مايو 2010)

هلا وغلا ​ 
حياك الله يالغالي ​ 
انا مثلك في صدد عمل مصنع قوالب ثلج ولله الحمد عندي بعض ​ 
المعلومات ممكن افيدك فيها ​ 
وان شاءالله بعد اسبوع مسافر لنفس الغرض للهند​ 
وممكن اني اعطيك اي معلومات تفيدك ​ 
بس ياريت يالغالي تحدد كم تبي يكون انتاجك في اليوم وكم كيلو يكون القالب​ 
والله يقدرني على خدمتك 

تقبل مروري​


----------



## mawya70 (12 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا من السودان لدية مصنع ثلج بطاقة انتاجية كل 8ساعة 1200لوح ثلج بمكنا امونية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مكونات مصنع الثلج من معدات :
وحدة تكثيف تعمل بالامونيا أو تشللر يعمل على تبريد محلول الجليكول كوسيط تبريد عميق
مبخر عبارة عن مواسير لاتتفاعل مع الامونيا و لا مع المواد المضافة للماء 
حوض يتسع للكمية القوالب المراد انتاجها من الثلج 
الحوض يحتوي على محلول ملحي ( براين / وسيط تبريد مساعد ) تحيط بالقوالب
القوالب غالبا ماتكون بطول يتراوح بين المتر و المنر و نصف ولا تملأ لحافتها و تصنع من الواح الصلب بشكل هرم ناقص قاعدته لأسفل 
الهرم ليس حاد الزوايا لكن اسطحه تكون ذات ميل بسيط ختي يسهل انزلاق غالب الثلج عند الحصاد
مهمة الماء المالح الموجود بالحود هو الاحتفاظ بدرجة حرارة تصل الي 18 د م تحت الصفر لتوفير تجمد سريع و عميق و المقصود بالتجميد العميق هو ان يحتفظ قالب الثلج بقوامه و صلابته اطول وقت ممكن يكفي لوصوله الي منافذ البيع و يجب عمل دراسة للكمية المطلوب توريدها يوميا وكذلك اعداد الصناديق المعزولة جيدا و المحمولة على سيارات قادرة على وصل منافذ البيع قبل بدء ذوبان الثلج 
و توجد ماكينات جاهزة لقدرات انتاجية متعددة 
و زميلنا زائر الهند يمكنه ان يتكرم علينا بنشر كتالوجات الشركات التي سيزورها 
و نتمني للجميع التوفيق


----------



## superxf (13 مايو 2010)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم[/font]
[font=&quot]أخي الكريم مصانع الثلج له ضواغط المنيا كفائه تبريد عالي [/font]
[font=&quot]إذا أرد مصنع الثلج يحتاج أول إلي مخازن قريب جدا من المصنع[/font]
[font=&quot]2 - يحتاجاك إلي أحواض مياه يستخدم محلول البريم مع ماء [/font]
[font=&quot]3- ( يحتاج إلي حساب حمال كلي ) وهذا مهم جدا[/font]
[font=&quot]4- سيارة نقل الموصلات[/font]
[font=&quot]المبلغ إذا أرد سوف لكلفك من 50الف دولا حثي 500 إلف [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]انا فتحت مصنع الثلج صغير كلفني حوالي 45 ألف دولار [/font]
[font=&quot]وحمد لله شغال[/font]


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (13 مايو 2010)

الله يرزقك انشاءالله


----------



## نمرون (16 مايو 2010)

صافي الود قال:


> هلا وغلا ​
> 
> حياك الله يالغالي ​
> انا مثلك في صدد عمل مصنع قوالب ثلج ولله الحمد عندي بعض ​
> ...


 

الله يستر عليك ويسر امرك ومانستغني عن خدماتك الله لايحرمنا منك ولا يحررمك غالي وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله ومشكور علي اهتمامك وبارك الله فيك


----------

